
Employment: The Hard Parts - raganwald
http://heycarsten.com/employment-the-hard-parts/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+heycarsten+%28Carsten+Nielsen%29
======
eloisius
I'm working at an agency that feels like it has a lot of the qualities warned
against here. It's my first development job, and I've been on payroll as an
'intern' for eight months even though I take on full sized projects on my own.

The firm focuses on SEO and considers development as one of the things that
just happens to be required in order to get great search ranking. As a result,
we usually just need to "make it work," regardless of whether it's crap
internally (I mean bad, like not sanitizing SQL query inputs bad).

There's plenty of pecking-order-making-one-another-have-a-bad-day business and
I often feel like I have to finish projects by Friday in a panic because so-
and-so keep dropping by my desk to "see how it's going."

Will I be better off looking for work elsewhere, or is this typical in the
creative agency world? I know I don't really enjoy the things I do at work,
but it beats delivering pizza and I do work on side projects constantly to
keep myself engaged. However 8 months as an intern isn't the best set of
credentials to find that awesome dev position.

Any advice?

~~~
sixtofour
I don't know if this is typical in the creative agency world, but it's
definitely not good.

It doesn't matter what they call you or what they pay you, highlight the full
size projects that you've taken on.

You can do better.

------
rwolf
This article fills me with more warm fuzzies than anything I've read all week.
I think every HN post needs to end with "<3".

<3

